# ** I WOULD LOVE TO SEE B4 AND AFTER PICS **



## Sam85

hi everyone i would love to see pics of all your chi`s when they were pups and what the look like now.(see how they`ve grown).

thanks xx sam xx


----------



## AEROMarley1983

OOH FUN! I love these!!  Here is Tito. I don't have any puppy pics of Marley. I wish I did! I know he had to be a cutie pie when he was teeny!! LOL! But here's Tito anyway. Never got to see him as a pup either, but the previous owner DID send me pictures. Eh.....Tito is like 8 months old now, so still a pup......but OK OK I'll be quiet!! LOL! here's pics.

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## LuvMyChi

Hershey 6 Weeks









Hershey 6 months


----------



## Kristin

I don't have any pics of Lina that are under 3-4 months. So, I'll post the ones the "breeder" sent me instead 

Thumbelina at 3-4months









Thumbelina at 1 1/2yrs









---------------------------

Boss Hogg at 6wks (eeee! wasn't he fat?!)









Boss Hogg at 4 1/2 months









------------------------------

Lilo at 3-4 months (she's not mine, but I love her just the same!)









Lilo at 1yr


----------



## peanutnpepper




----------



## schnauhuahua

OMG! These are so much fun! More more more! LOL I don't have any before and after my Chi because she's still in the before! But I will post pics of my schnauzer here in a moment!


----------



## Sam85

awww they are great everyone keep em coming its great to see all your chi`s, i just love seeing pics of them .............


----------



## Alisha

Bella before  the date on the pic is all wrong ignore  










Bella now










Poco then 










Poco now


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Everyones babies look so cute! 

Here's my Lex baby!!

Before!









After!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Rylie at 9 weeks (don't mind the clothes, I was folding laundry  :










Rylie at 4.5 months


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here is baby Madison:











And here is Maddie now at 9 months:


----------



## Bri

Cujo at 6 weeks









Cujo at 1 yr









Princess at 4 months









Princess now


----------



## Jill

*OMG! Everyone's babies are soooo cute!!!*

Reuben...8 weeks---and almost 8 months...


----------



## SkyDreamer777

Wow what a great post!


----------



## Kari

What a great thread!! :love5:


----------



## Kristi

Oreo at 11 weeks:











Oreo at 1 year:











Rosie at 11 weeks:











Rosie at 6 months:


----------



## Yoshismom

Yoshi at 9 wks









and at 9 months


----------



## Katie

tyson at 10 or 11 weeks and at 2 years

chloe at 9 or 10 weeks and at 1 year

leila at 13 weeks and at 8 months


----------



## Courtney

Diesel at 6 weeks:









Diesel at 8 months:


----------



## kipbug

The first picture is weazle at 8 weeks and the second is at about 4 months


----------



## kalena25

*Bailey*

Bailey @ 8 weeks in the first pic, 7 mos in the 2nd pic


----------



## kalena25

*Bailey*

Bailey @ 8 weeks in the first pic, 7 mos in the 2nd pic. I hope this one works


----------



## millie

before 4weeks old








after 7 months old


----------



## Sam85

awww soo cute all of them are, i have 2 say weazle at 8weeks looks very big just like them pups i posted up about, maybe we was wrong to judge by the pic.............lol oh well


----------



## rach

yea weazle does look big but so damn gorgeous. i remember those pics sam i think those puppies did look bigger than weazel.
my puppy could sit in my hand at 8 weeks.


----------



## Sandra1961

3 Weeks Old









8 Weeks Old









11 Weeks Old (nearly 12weeks)


----------



## Ms_P

Sandy at 11 weeks










Sandy at 23 months










Koke at 10 weeks










Koke 19 months


----------



## kipbug

rach said:


> yea weazle does look big but so damn gorgeous. i remember those pics sam i think those puppies did look bigger than weazel.
> my puppy could sit in my hand at 8 weeks.


He does look pretty big in that picture for 8wks. I think it's partially due to the fact that it's such a close up of him I think he looks smaller in this pic. I know that a can of soda is the standard to use for scale. Weazle has grown quite a bit since this picture  He's still as cute as ever


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here's a soda can pic of Rylie from when she was 12 weeks old:










I think she weighed 1.6 lbs at the time.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Neeko at around 14weeks








The most recent but not the best as his eyes were watery that day


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Kari said:


> What a great thread!! :love5:


I AGREE! I am totally enjoying this one! GREAT PICS EVERYONE!


----------



## ~Jessie~

This thread is great


----------



## LuvMyChi

I LUV that baby pic of Neeko, it's too adorable! Nothin' but ears! LOL! :lol: :wink:


----------



## *Sarah*

Stitch at 10 weeks



















Stitch 6 months


----------



## Sam85

This is a pic of my boyfriends sisters chi his names "teddy" hes about 9months, and hes the friendliest little guy.........


----------



## paint my world

Here's zola at 4 weeks


Here is at 8 weeks

And here he is about 9 months (He's coming up for 10 now)


Zola has changed sooooo much. he still has a dark stripe down his back since when he was born. I guess its his birth mark
I love all your pix too


----------



## *Tiffany*

What a great thread! 

*Here's rocky at 9 weeks:










* Here's another hes a little over 6 months in this one:


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy

nemochi said:


> Stitch 6 months


Aww! So cute! Stitch with his name sake!!

And by the way, everyone, you all have gorgeous chis! Congratulations of having such cute dogs!


----------



## Jayne

tyson at 3 months and grown up tyson  :wave:


----------



## Courtney

I'm lovin the baby pictures!! I love baby Chi's, they melt my heart!! :love5:


----------



## Unblurred

Bella at 6 weeks









Bella about a month later I think









Bella on her birthday today!


----------



## ChihuaMomma202

6 WEEKS








13 Months


----------



## kalena25

OMG i love these pics so much!! more more! lol


----------



## LuvMyChi

Bella and Fiona are both SO beautiful! All the chi's are.


----------



## Mexibeach

Awww, everyone's babies are sooooo sooo cute!!
Here's Piña at 6wks then at 6 mos.


----------



## rach

i'm loving this thred i cant wait to get some before and after of tilly just need the cable thing to put pics from camra/phone.
keep 'em coming guys :wave:


----------



## CM Katie

Carl at 8 weeks (on my neighbor):

















Carl today (4 1/2 months)


----------



## Luggy

Brewster just after he was born, and then just the other week, aged nearly 7 months 

I can't believe how much they all change!!


----------



## lalaNlucky




----------



## AEROMarley1983

Jayne said:


> tyson at 3 months and grown up tyson  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok now that's just cute!!!!!!!! TYSON, YOU JUST STOLE MY HEART!!
> 
> And NemoChi, I absolutely LOVE Stitch.  What a foxy little doll!! :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Courtney

Layla & Lucky are GORGEOUS!!! :shock:  
I love the fawns with black masks!


----------



## Jayne

Awwwww thanks AEROMarley1983  :wave: 

He was such a cute puppy , but grown into a handsome young man !! :lol: :wave:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas

*HELLO!*

:wave: THIS IS A GREAT POST :!: :!: HERE ARE PHOTOS OF JUANITA AND PERRITA AS PUPPIES. HAPPY DAYS  I TOOK THOSE DAYS FOR GRANTED. ITS ONLY NOW, LOOKING AT THESE PHOTOS, THAT I REALLY REALISE WHAT I HAD :!: :!: THEY WERE MY VERY FIRST CHIHUAHUAS AND NOW I AM TOTALLY SMITTEN  




























AND NO THE BLACK DOG IS NOT THE MUM/DAD :!: 









HERE IS WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE NOW (AT OVER 2 YEARS OF AGE)










I DON'T THINK THERE IS MUCH DIFFERENCE REALLY - EXCEPT THEY HAVEN'T GOT THAT SOFT 'PUPPY' FACE ANYMORE.


----------



## CM Katie

*Re: HELLO!*



Crazy_Chihuahuas said:


> I DON'T THINK THERE IS MUCH DIFFERENCE REALLY - EXCEPT THEY HAVEN'T GOT THAT SOFT 'PUPPY' FACE ANYMORE.


I know what you mean, I miss Carl's puppy face. He's still only 4 1/2 months old, but he doesn't have the soft little puppy face anymore!!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I miss Rylies "puppy face." She is almost 5 months, and is starting to look more 'grown up.'


----------



## Dixie

LuvMyChi said:


> Hershey 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershey 6 months


Hershey looks alot like Dixie  

I love the pictures on this link !!!

Dixie


----------



## stefanie_farrell

everyones chis are sooo lovely- i think puppy or grown up they are sooo cute!
my fav puppy pic at 9 weeks...








more recent...


----------



## lalaNlucky

thank you "chihuahua lover" your baby is adorable!!!


----------



## ChiChiMomma

JUANITA & PERRITA are so beautiful  all the chi's are  I love the xpression in Rocky's eyes  so cute & handsome!
this thread really made my day


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Here's Oliver's baby pic @ 9 weeks









And my little man now









They grow up so fast


----------



## Luggy

stefanie_farrell said:


> everyones chis are sooo lovely- i think puppy or grown up they are sooo cute!
> my fav puppy pic at 9 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more recent...


OMG!! he is just too cute!! :lol:


----------



## BonnieChi

bonnie, about 4 weeks old









bonnie now (about 8 months old)


----------



## LuvMyChi

I love the 'now' pic of Bonnie SO much! She looks so good in that pic, the way she is positioned looks like she is royality. Too cute!


----------



## Sam85

awww how cute the pup pick its way too cute......

i wana see "TINY" b4 and after 

...please........ :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas

:wink: Dear ChiChiMomma THANK YOU, THANK YOU for your kind words. You are awfully sweet :!: :!:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Bonnie is so gorgeous; I love her pics  

Everyone has such cute babies.


----------



## Jayne

I keep looking at this thread over and over again  

Everyones pics are so sweet :wave:  They are ALL gorgeous chis :wink:


----------



## Anette&Saga

Heres Saga:
*BEFORE* About 2 months old

 

*
AFTER* About 8-9 months old


----------



## ChiChiMomma

aww..Saga hasn't changed a bit..still has the baby face


----------



## Nona

This is a great thread, everyone's dogs look beautiful as they've grown.

Anette, Saga has such a perfect appley head, she is stunning! :shock:

Here's Lexi's before and after pics - 

2-weeks - 









7-weeks - 

















10-weeks - 

















Now - (my hair's not brown anymore tho, this was a few weeks ago)


















Whoops, quite a lot!


----------



## AEROMarley1983

BonnieChi said:


> bonnie, about 4 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonnie now (about 8 months old)


Check out lil' miss priss! I LOVE it!! :-D


----------



## myparentskid

Ok, Here is Leah's before and after pictures. I don't have any real recent pics, but I am getting her on monday.. I am so excited!


----------



## Sam85

awww sooo cute, keep them coming im loving this thread they are all so gorgeous...


----------



## azusaheart

Leah looks like a Gemstone puppy. She's adorable.:love10: I love these photos. You must be soooo excited. Congratulations!


----------



## myparentskid

I am so excited.. so much the anxiousness has my tummy doing flips... just wish these next two days would go by faster... they are just CRAWLING by.....


----------



## Luggy

Nona said:


> This is a great thread, everyone's dogs look beautiful as they've grown.
> 
> Anette, Saga has such a perfect appley head, she is stunning! :shock:
> 
> Here's Lexi's before and after pics -
> 
> 2-weeks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7-weeks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-weeks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - (my hair's not brown anymore tho, this was a few weeks ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, quite a lot!


Ahhh she is really gorgeous. She looks like she's doing great. Brewster says hi LOL


----------



## Cherries

*tons of pics..*

Scuzzy the day we got him home









Probably 12 weeks or so here
























































I kind got sad when i started looking back on pictures, noticing he didn't look like a puppy anymore, I'm sure you all remember the puppy face.
Sorry for the pic overload!
And yep those are Knifty Knitter sweaters!


----------



## Bri

wow hes got some ears on him , hes so adorable


----------



## kipbug

I love the picture of him with the MP3 player


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I think Saga is even cuter now!!

I don't have any baby pics of Amber as she was already all grown up when she was given to me.

OK here is my boy Tyke at 8 weeks old:










12 weeks:










And here are some pics I just took of him snoozing on my lap. He is mostly hairless and 2.3 lbs at 8 months old!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I love seeing pictures of Tyke... he is such a cutie


----------



## 2pups622




----------



## Jayne

Tyke is sooooo cute :shock: :shock: :shock: :love10: :love10:


----------



## LuvMyChi

I just love Tyke SO much! :love4:


----------



## Katie

awwww tyke! :love4: he looks so soft. hes gorgeous! will he ever go completely bald? my oldest chi was "diagnosed" with patterned balding. hes almost bald on the bottom half of all four legs and also his chest and belly. the vet was going to run tests but hes not in any pain and i dont care if hes bald so i just let it do its thing and hoped it would grow back. it hasnt yet but thats ok with me


----------



## TareG

OMG, the MP3 player is succcchhh a cute pic!!!!!!!! I love it!

This thread is awesome.

And here's little Halle Belle LaLa!!!!


First at 2 months, now at 5 and 1/2 months:


----------



## Divahh

Baby Diva










8 months old Diva :wink:


----------



## tuckasocki

these pictures are AWESOME!!

here is tucker at 5 weeks









here he is at 13 weeks


----------

